# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Cafe Lề đường >  Phân phối Bột cao đạm không nhiễm Urê, LH 0947 222 309

## thuang18park

Chuyên cung cấp các loại *Bột cao đạm*, được dùng để phối trộn nhằm *giúp tăng độ đạm cho các loại nguyên liệu thức ăn gia súc, thủy sản*. Hiện nay, có rất nhiều loại sản phẩm có chất lượng và giá thành khác nhau. Khách hàng có thể lựa chọn một trong các loại sản phẩm bên dưới tùy theo nhu cầu và mục đích sử dụng của mình, bao gồm:
*BỘT CAO ĐẠM KHÔNG URE, MELANIN
*Đạm: 65, 100 và 140 (3 loại)
Tro: 6,5 max
Ẩm: 10 max
Béo: 0,7
Xơ: 24
Màu sắc: vàng, xám (2 màu)
Không Urê, Melanin và các hóa chất gây hại.
*BỘT CAO ĐẠM CÓ NHIỄM URE, KHÔNG MELANIN*
Đạm: 80% min
Tro: 25
Ẩm: 10% max
Béo: 3% max
Màu sắc (vàng chanh, nâu nhạt và nâu đậm), có độ mịn cao và đồng nhất, có thể phối trộn với nhiều loại nguyên liệu và không cho ra màu thứ 3. Hàng không nhiễm Melanine và vi sinh vật gây hại.
*Khách hàng có nhu cầu và cần thêm thông tin chi tiết về sản phẩm, xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr Tùng (0947 222 309)*
Cung cấp trong phạm vi toàn quốc, số lượng lớn và sản lượng ổn định.
Rất mong nhận được sự hợp tác !
*LIÊN HỆ TRỰC TIẾP ĐỂ CÓ GIÁ TỐT NHẤT*

Tags: bột cá biển, bột xương thịt, bột lông vũ, nguyên liệu thức ăn chăn nuôi, bột cao đạm, bột tăng đạm, bột nâng đạm, bột dinh dưỡng, bdd2, bdd4, bột sữa 80 đạm, bột đạm cao, bột hỗ trợ tăng đạm, bột cao đạm không ure, bot tăng đạm không ure

----------

